# [Complete Series] The Mages of Bloodmyr Series, Epic Fantasy [Book #1 now Free]



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

I invite you to come along for the adventure in my new epic fantasy series.














*The Circle of Sorcerers*: (Oct. 2011) When Laedron Telpist's sorcery training is interrupted by a knock on the door, what once seemed a proper profession must now be hidden. In a world where priests and mages vie for the limitless power of the elements and a new Grand Vicar has sworn death to all sorcerers, Laedron is tossed into a nightmare which would see his destruction at every turn.

From the home shores in western Sorbia, through the Cael'Brilland heartlands, and even across the seas to the great city of Azura, Laedron finds himself embracing old friends, consorting with unlikely allies, and confronting potent enemies. As he struggles to train himself in spellcraft, Laedron must face that he lives in a time when the utterance of a simple spell could be the signature on his death warrant.

*Top 10 in Hot New Releases for Epic Fantasy*
--_Amazon_, November, 2011

*Audible Editor's Top Picks*
--_Audible_, January, 2012, Audiobook edition

*$4.95
Free on Amazon!*​*The Consuls of the Vicariate*: (Feb. 2012) Having arrived in the Holy Land, Laedron Telpist continues his journey to halt a war provoked by the Heraldan church. He discovers that the war he so desperately wants to stop is merely a prelude to something much older than he could have imagined. With the aid of his allies, Laedron must uncover hidden plots, bring justice to the rampant corruption, and end a conflict before it claims more victims.

Laedron, his friends, and the Shimmering Dawn knights face off against new foes, some willing to trade their loyalty for power and the ancient secrets of spellcraft and others more dangerous than outward appearances would suggest.

*Top 25 in Hot New Releases for Epic Fantasy*
--_Amazon_, March, 2012

*Top 50 in Hot New Releases for Epic Fantasy*
--_Amazon_, February, 2012 
*$4.95
$3.95*​*The Immortals of Myrdwyer*: (July 2012) Laedron hasn't been able to sleep for a week, yet he feels fresh and invigorated. He heals at an extraordinary rate, and finds that his hunger is satisfied by only a few morsels of food each day. Enhanced by the use of a soulstone, a vicar's restoration spell has done much more than cure Laedron's wounds, and a book with no name might be the key to discovering why. Unfamiliar with the deep implications of the magic behind his newfound abilities, he feels like his life is spinning out of control, and he must know the truth.

Laedron leads his companions to a land of vast pine forests to learn more of his condition, for the book mentions some of his symptoms and hints at the oldest secrets of mages. When he arrives in Lasoron, a strange old woman points him in the direction of the ancient ruins of Myrdwyer to uncover the answers he so desperately seeks.

An old feud, a host of soul-sucking enemies, and a madman bent on revenge stand between him and the answers he hopes to find, but he soon learns that some secrets are better left unknown to mortals.
*4.95*​*The Mages of Bloodmyr Omnibus*: (July 2012) The Mages of Bloodmyr Omnibus: A Collection of Epic Fantasy Novels includes all of the books of the Mages of Bloodmyr series: The Circle of Sorcerers, The Consuls of the Vicariate, and The Immortals of Myrdwyer.

Altogether, the Mages of Bloodmyr Omnibus is approximately 230,000 words.

9.99
*8.90*​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Brian, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you, Ann. 

_Consuls_ tip-toed up into the Top 50 new releases for epic fantasy for a little while, and has been hopping back and forth across the line. Funny thing is, the book's been selling just as well as the first one. I guess the KDP Select borrows and higher volume are going to require much more activity to break into the high ground.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

_Consuls_ tipped up into the Top 25 for a little while this week. 

Also, _Circle_ has received a very nice review, 4/5 stars, from Sift: http://www.siftreviews.com/2012/03/circle-of-sorcerers-by-brian-kittrell.html


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Still working to get the print editions of book #2 up and ready, and hopefully the audiobook of book #2 will begin soon. Waiting on a royalty statement from Audible to see if book #1 has been paid off completely.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

And we're back!


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

The weekly bump.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

The Circle of Sorcerers is free on Amazon for everyone to try.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Just a quick bump. It's been a while.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

June approaches, and the third (and final) book will be going to editing. Back to work.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Just popping in real fast to say that book #3 goes to editing on June 18th, for a release late June/early July. Back to it!


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Editor should be returning book #3 on the first edit today. We could possibly see a release by the end of the month.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Book #3 is coming in early July. Almost finished with the first round of edits, and things tend to speed up a bit after that.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Working through edits. Should be soon.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Book #3 is out, and the series is finished! *collapses*


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Updating shortly with the Omnibus edition, also.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

A few updates:

- Negotiations for a Spanish edition of Book 1 complete. (The Circle of Sorcerers should be out in the Spanish language before Christmas)
- Negotiations for Spanish editions for the following books complete. All editions should be translated into Spanish language by the middle of 2013.
- Negotiations for audio book (English) on Book 2 complete. Should be before Christmas.
- Talks underway for audio book (English) on Book 3. Expected Q1 of 2013.
- Once all audio books are complete, there is a chance that the whole series might be combined into one audio book.
- Paperback and hardcover of _Immortals_ should be soon. It's been delayed due to Lots-o-Stuff (tm).

That's all for now.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Audio book of book 2 is complete. Should be in distribution just inside November.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Zee bump.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

The second book should be out in audiobook very soon, and the third is in production. The print editions are taking longer than I would've like on the third book, but that doesn't concern most here...


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Bump. I really should come by this thread more often, but alas....


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Still truckin'.


----------

